

Ubuntu Linux heads to smartphones, tablets, and smart TVs. - tankenmate
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/ubuntu-linux-heads-to-smartphones-tablets-and-smart-tvs/9834

======
tankenmate
The issue I see here is that Ubuntu doesn't have a coherent development
platform like Android or iOS. That said it would allow even more flexibility
than Android, but would that mean it would fail for having too much choice?
Ubuntu phone anyone?

~~~
jiggy2011
I'm not sure how this would work.. They would really need full compatibility
with android for this to make any sense or they will be fighting an uphill
battle for adoption.

Most of the desktop apps shipped with current ubuntu would work very badly on
a tablet. I really can't imagine Unity working on a smartphone at all without
some major changes.

Do canonical really have the rescources to work on this many fronts?

~~~
tankenmate
There are android emulators for Ubuntu, or you could run the entire android
stack along side all the usual Ubuntu software. How the average punter would
respond to this is less clear.

